# grand rapids dam flatheads



## ufaquaoiler

does anyone know if the dam at grand rapids at maumee river is good for flatheads? i tried the mary jane thurston park side and caught channel catfish on chicken gizzards/hearts and a 3 foot gar on a bluegill. my plan was to have 1 rod with live bait for flatheads and the other line with nasty smalling bait for channel catfish and carp/suckers. had a few more hits other than the gar on the bluegill while my line was right near the dam and one completely scaled and shredded the fins on the bluegill i was using. another hit yanked the rod out of the rocks, but no fish on the other end. anyone know much about that spot for flatheads? dont care if its 20 inches or 40lbs, just about any flathead will do.


----------



## Fisherman 3234

Flatheads are found below both dams.


----------



## ufaquaoiler

should i cast right up towards the dam like iw as doing or should i look for deep holes along that stretch. dont know what because they were only playing and only the gar commited but something was right up by the dam making my rod go off. was using 3-5" bluegill.


----------



## Fisherman 3234

Either or would be alright... They are in there!!!!!


----------



## ufaquaoiler

sounds great now i just gotta get em to commit instead of just toy with my bait a second or two! when bottom fishing cats i love to use circle hooks cuz they always get the fish in the corner of the mouth and soon as i get a hit i open the bail on my reel to let the fish take it with no resistance. works perfect for channels in findlay reservoir, but whatever was hitting my line in grand rapids just woodnt pull any line out of my open bail.


----------

